# Annamaet vs orijen.



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone try Annamaet and orijen. Which is better?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

uh oh. here we go


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

kevin bradley said:


> uh oh. here we go


:tongue:




tonkasdad said:


> Anyone try Annamaet and orijen. Which is better?


Some dogs do well on Annamaet and not on Orijen and vice versa. My dog didn't do well on Earthborn or Dr. Tim's but did GREAT on CN and so far is doing good on Pro-Plan. Most will say that Earthborn and Dr. Tim's is a much better food than CN and that Pro-Plan is one of the worst kibbles to feed. So there really is no better, it's all how well YOUR dog does on it.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I raised a lab puppy on Orijen Large Breed Puppy almost 6 years ago. For awhile I fed Orijen Adult to both dogs on a rotation basis. I haven't fed Orijen Adult in the last couple years. My son has fed his dog Orijen Adult for the past 5 years. I've fed Annamaet grain-free exclusively for the past 5 months. Just want to show I've had experience with both as well as many other brands.

Any individual dog might do better with one brand or the other - you never know. Both are high quality brands. Putting that aside, at this time my vote goes with Annamaet.

Annamaet's customer service is faster, more direct and personal.
Annamaet price can be less expensive.
No supply problems or recalls with Annamaet.
Annamaet isn't as much of a "kitchen sink" food. Orijen Adult lists 14 ingredients before you even get to the first fat. Lentils and botanicals are people marketing IMO.
Most importantly, my dogs have been at their best in every respect in the five months I've been feeding Annamaet.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

PDXdogmom said:


> I raised a lab puppy on Orijen Large Breed Puppy almost 6 years ago. For awhile I fed Orijen Adult to both dogs on a rotation basis. I haven't fed Orijen Adult in the last couple years. My son has fed his dog Orijen Adult for the past 5 years. I've fed Annamaet grain-free exclusively for the past 5 months. Just want to show I've had experience with both as well as many other brands.
> 
> Any individual dog might do better with one brand or the other - you never know. Both are high quality brands. Putting that aside, at this time my vote goes with Annamaet.
> 
> ...


Ya I've noticed my dog does better on Annamaet. Any particular flavor you feed them?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I love love love Annamaet. How many companies will put you on the phone with the owner????

Murph has been on the Aqualuk for a few months and is doing fantastic. Abbie is on the Encore and doing fantastic as well


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

tonkasdad said:


> Ya I've noticed my dog does better on Annamaet. Any particular flavor you feed them?


My dogs have been eating the Annamaet Aqualuk for the past 5 months and I'm really pleased with the results. I hope to try Manitok soon. Unfortunately the Salcha is out for me since my lab has a chicken intolerance.


----------



## Mad Max (Jun 26, 2013)

tonkasdad said:


> Anyone try Annamaet and orijen. Which is better?


Both are great dog foods. I'm in the Orijen corner, My dog transitioned from Fromm 4 Star with absolutely no problems(Cattle Dogs have cast iron stomachs). Flip a coin and try one!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I've fed both and had better results with Annamaet. I used Aqualuk and one of the grain inclusives, Encore, I think.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

What is it about Annamaet that matches it up with the best? I've been hearing about them for a few months now, but looking at their ingredients there is nothing spectacular looking about it.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> What is it about Annamaet that matches it up with the best? I've been hearing about them for a few months now, but looking at their ingredients there is nothing spectacular looking about it.


I guess it boils down to what "spectacular" or "the best" means to you. To me, less is more in terms of the number of ingredients. I think Annamaet has just enough variety of proteins to provide a good amino acid profile. Including 8 different meats, a dozen plus veggies and a host of botanicals strikes me as window dressing for humans. The low ash % of Annamaet foods is also a plus. 

The best isn't just about individual ingredients; it's about the whole package and how it works for your dog.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

So a dog food can now have too many meat sources? I do think the botanicals are BS, and there are now too many veggies in Orijen as well. Anyone have the ash content of Orijen/acana?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> What is it about Annamaet that matches it up with the best? I've been hearing about them for a few months now, but looking at their ingredients there is nothing spectacular looking about it.


1) they use low ash meats
2) rob Downey makes his own vitamin mixes vs buying them (which most companies get from china)
3) the results if dogs that use it - my own dog improved GREATLY on this food vs a premade raw. All the other dogs I know who eat it, do amazing as well
4) it's made at Ohio Pet Food - probably the best plant in the US. 


Sometimes the overall quality of a food is more than just an ingredient label.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Well then, looks like I'll be trying it out. My boys do well on Real Meat food, and Acana, so it will be interesting to see if there is any improvement.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

I had great results with Annamaet and Dr Tims. They were suggested along with a few others from some knowledgeable people here. I could not believe the difference feeding a high quality meat based food did for my four dogs. I was rather clueless about the differences in dog foods, but I saw a huge improvement in energy and vitality among other things. I feed Dr Tims Kinesis now, will feed Pursuit when cold weather returns.


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

PUNKem733 said:


> Anyone have the ash content of Orijen/acana?


Orijen's ash percentages are listed on their website under their GUARANTEED ANALYSIS. 
Puppy: 8% max
Puppy Large: 8% max
Six Fish: 8% max
Adult: 8% max
Senior: 8% max
Regional Red: 9% max


I searched on here and found Acana's. It was from 2012 so I don't know if they're still accurate or not.


Jacksons Mom said:


> In case any one was interested - I emailed Champion about the new formulas and ash levels.
> 
> Here is what I got;
> 
> ...


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks! WHat are the ash amounts one should look for? Under 6%?


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

PUNKem733 said:


> Thanks! WHat are the ash amounts one should look for? Under 6%?


I don't know if there's a perfect number but from what I've read you should definitely stay under 10% for long term feeding...and obviously the lower the better. If you can find one under 6% that would be good.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

So my dog all of a sudden stopped eating Annamaet. He looks at the bowl and then at me basically sayin what are u feeding me? Did they change formulas recently?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Which formula are you feeding? I'm feeding the Aqualuk and I know that it has not changed.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I don't think any of them have changed recently.


----------

